# What is your speech pattern?



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I talk like I'm on fire and trying to tell people to save me before I burn. Except the fire isn't threatening or deadly, just exhilarating. Either that or like I just woke up and want everyone to go away. Occasionally I find a healthy medium like when talking to people that I don't want to scare, like professors or people's parents, but usually I either sound really excited or annoyed. No matter what though, my train of thought is generally pretty non-linear. I talk about things and then something else pops into my head and WHOA interrupting my own sentence with a new thought. 

EVERYTHING IS SO EXCITING


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm....I'm not sure, but most likely it matches up with a combination of intuition and feeling. If I'm short and clipped, or monotone it's due to a particular mood I'm in, but I don't think that's common. I certainly tend to get lost with where I was going with a thought. I feel like I'm pretty expressive with my tone. I think I slow down and speed up to reflect my thought or to help convey certain meanings. I don't get people asking me to repeat myself very often so I presume I must enunciate. It does depend on the setting though. When I'm comfortable my voice is louder and mor animated - naturally. Around strangers it's a lot softer and more hesitating and often much more broken up and unclear. I tend to mirror the style of the person I'm talking to a fair bit. And with certain people I can be quite....um....cutesy without always realising that my voice is shifting into a higher register.


----------



## MandiKind (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm Fi dominant; I usually speak slowly and have had many compliments on my speech. This is nice and everything, but it's a bit irritating when people are more focused on your voice rather than the content of what you're saying.


----------



## the_BLOB (Jul 13, 2011)

i speak _*rather fast*_, unless it's just small talk. i can race off on tangents easily, and also tend to mirror (accents etc) without trying to. My *worst* speech habit (I'm INFJ so Ni Fe Ti Se) is that i interrupt people. Its awful and Ive been trying to work on not doing it for years now, but its becuse my brain just races ahead and mentally finishes their sentence for them and i leap in too soon with my response, but it comes across as rude sometimes, which i hate. i am also pedantic and can always supply tht missing word or phrse for others when they hesitate or are searching for it.


----------

